# Persönlich haftende



## picasso

Que quiere decir "Persönlich haftende"?
"Responsabilidad Personal" es correcto?
gracias  =)


----------



## drei_lengua

picasso said:


> Que quiere decir "Persönlich haftende"?
> "Responsabilidad Personal" es correcto?
> gracias =)


 
Sí, Es bedeutet "responsable personalmente".   

Drei


----------



## picasso

Muchísimas gracias, drei legua... Feliz día..


----------



## AGATHA2

picasso said:


> Que quiere decir "Persönlich haftende"?
> "Responsabilidad Personal" es correcto?
> gracias =)


 

No está muy claro   "responsabilidad personal" sería  "persönliche Haftung"  pero "persönlich haftende" es un fragmento, falta un sustantivo


----------



## picazolawyer

mmm, es que viene asi es un inciso en un texto de apostilla que estoy traduciendo por lo tanto no hay gran contexto: solo viene asi:

Geshäftsinhaber
Persönlich haftende
Gesellschafter
Vorstand
Abwickler

A si viene nada mas


----------



## AGATHA2

picazolawyer said:


> mmm, es que viene asi es un inciso en un texto de apostilla que estoy traduciendo por lo tanto no hay gran contexto: solo viene asi:
> 
> Geshäftsinhaber
> Persönlich haftende
> Gesellschafter
> Vorstand
> Abwickler
> 
> A si viene nada mas


 
No podría ser "persönlich haftende Gesellschafter" ? 
Entonces serían socios que responden con su fortuna personal


----------



## picazolawyer

Mmmm, creo que tiene bastante lógica lo que me comentas Agatha2, de hecho como no manejo términos legales en alemán, encuentro difícil este tipo de traducciones.  De primer impacto parece que son dos "rubros" diferentes pero ya viendo el contexto creo que si quiere decir eso.  Cada vez me cuadra mas esta traducción.  Te agradezco mucho.  =)


----------



## AGATHA2

picazolawyer said:


> Mmmm, creo que tiene bastante lógica lo que me comentas Agatha2, de hecho como no manejo términos legales en alemán, encuentro difícil este tipo de traducciones. De primer impacto parece que son dos "rubros" diferentes pero ya viendo el contexto creo que si quiere decir eso. Cada vez me cuadra mas esta traducción. Te agradezco mucho. =)


 
de nada, saludos


----------

